# First post-fatty love.



## steven zacharevitz (Apr 7, 2019)

hey meatheads, I’m Steve, 32 from NY.  New to the forum and figured I’d share a recent heart attack I made.

The Italian fatty, one of my favs, ground sweet and hot italian sausage, pepperoni, salami, provolone, olives, roast red peppers, all wrapped in some bacon.

Cooked her on the grill low and slow.  Hope you enjoy, any comments, suggestion, critiques welcome!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 7, 2019)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. That looks awesome nice job


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 7, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.
Your fatty looks delicious.  Nothing in there that I wouldn't enjoy.
Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 7, 2019)

Welcome to the site, happy to have ya join up. Your fatty looks mighty good to me.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## sauced (Apr 8, 2019)

Only problem with your fatty is that we did not get to eat any!!! (lol) Looks delicious...nice job!!


----------



## smokinbarrles (Apr 11, 2019)

welcome. that looks like a heart-attack worth having! nice job on that weave. Like!


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jun 30, 2019)

That is Italian Heaven!!  I want one!!


----------

